# DIY Beeny Box/ Geenie Drawers



## Jumbocruiser (Aug 22, 2010)

Anyone tried making their own outside wet storage Such as DIY Beeny Box/ Geenie Drawers?


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Beeny Boxes*

Hi,
Morag's (Hezbez) husband Andrew has made these for their motorhome.

Andrew has done an excellent job and I'm sure she will be proud to point you to the posts concerned if she has time.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

I did.Dennis


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Here you go;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-85120-.html


----------



## Jumbocruiser (Aug 22, 2010)

Excellent stuff. Just what I'm looking for.

I tried searching for all kinds of things but didn't find that thread.

Any more hints, tips and photos would be much appreciated.

Thanks, 
James


----------

